# Incredibly strange network issue



## JTG2003

There are two computers hardwired to a router, connected to a cable modem.

Computer 1's video card is a little screwy, and once in a while it causes the computer to lock up. A hard reset is needed.

Immediately when doing the hard reset on computer 1, computer 2 loses all internet connectivity for about 45 seconds.

The only thing I can imagine is that the router continues to try to send and receive packets from computer 1, and it 'freaks out' when it's not there.

I do have port forwarding enabled for computer 1, would disabling this help prevent the issue?


I have confirmed that computer 2's network issues start immediately when computer 1 is restarted, not when computer 1 locks up.

Any advice is appreciated..
Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## BlownFiveLiter

Quick question, but do you have DHCP turned on?  I had a Linksys router that would freak and when assigning an IP to another system, and other ones would lose connectivity during that time.  I reserved the IP in the router's DHCP, but also set up a static IP with that system and it seemed to help, so it wouldn't try to reassign that address.  Just a thought.


----------



## JTG2003

I believe so, I will have to re-check when I'm back home.


----------

